# TR: Loveland after the wind (with pics)



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Atta boy! Still planning on that big sky trip? Gonna be dope for sure! Peace hombres


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

you know it Mike, just waiting for some more snow. probably going out feb 21-24th see you soon.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking like 30 precent chance of snow all week and sunshine when you are here! I would say go for it I know plenty of freshies still


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Cold smoke and great base would be great weekend and can give you some half price passes. Got family coming up next week peace


----------

